# OK here was an observation



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Those who read my post saw I cought two big gators. I missed quite a few more since fishing was secondary. Anyway, I saw a blitz going on and blues crashing about 100 yrds out straight in front of me. The school moved up the beach slowly. I cought the second fish during the blitz. About 30 minutes later I believe the bass moved in to clean up the scraps. So what I would suggest is just because you watched the blitz leave and surface activity has dicipated DO NOT LEAVE IN HASTE. The carpet cleaners will show up in a while. And these cleaners are mean.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hit the nail on the head*

Yep, just because ya can't see them blitzing doesn't mean they are not there.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

also..when you can get UNDER the blues, you can sometimes find some good bass action with a bunker head, since that's all that's left after the blues get done with them, it's a natural thing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Right again*

The first time I took Boss Dogg to Higbees Beach, which is one of the best spots In Cape May county for weak fish, I took 3 rods. one for weakies, one for striper and one for blues. She looked at me like I was crazy. She asked why I needed three rods. I told her I would show her. The weakies were were killin the bloods and then all of the sudden....poof....they were gone. I switched to my striper rod with clam and caught 2 shorties and then the same thing. I grabbed my blue set up with a Hopkins smoothie and jacked blues left and right. There a guy just down from us who was pretty pi$$ed that all he was cathing during this time was mullet. I told him to make his leader longer as his looked about 12-14 inches long. I told him to double what he had. He looked at me strange and I told him, there was a sink hole where we were fishin. Little fish up top and the big fish who eat the little fish are on the bottom. Needless to say we had a good day.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

gilly21 and david123 thanks for two really good ideas. I will definitely remember them. 

Blue Heron


----------

